# Paradise Park near Gardi / Jesup GA



## rockinwrangler (Nov 10, 2013)

Is there anyone on here familiar with Paradise Park?  Any information would be appreciated.  I have read where camping is available but not sure what type.  Is it tent camping or are rvs welcome?? hook-ups or primitive only?  Thanks..


----------



## joepuppy (Nov 11, 2013)

We went last year, but all the spots I saw were yearly rentals where people had permanent set ups with campers. I didn't see an open rental type area. The boat ramp is $3 a day to use.


----------



## rockinwrangler (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks joepuppy...


----------

